# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test: Zitieren von Texten leicht gemacht! ;-)

## Dieterkarl

Beide Mittel, zunächst Trenantone und jetzt Paramorelin, sind mir verabreicht worden. Dann auch zusätzlich Cytroperon, das durch die Intermittierung deutliche Erfolge zeigte. Nach dem Absetzen ist mein PSA von 27,46 innerhalb von 8 Wochen auf 8,65 ng/ml gesunken. So würde ich ja am liebsten weiter machen, wenn die Chance deutlich wird, so noch den nächsten schritt heraus zu zögern! Ansonsten gebe ich dir, wie oben auch schon deutlich gemacht, vollkommen recht!

Das ist sehr einfach:
Statt [Anworten] klickst Du [Zitieren], und schon erscheint der zitierte Beitrag
mit den erforderlichen Klammern UND einem Link zu dem zitierten Beitrag.
Das geht auch über viele Beiträge und Seiten zurück. Es steht dann eben nicht
das bei einigen Autoren übliche -hier-, sondern das kleine blaue Quadrat mit
den weissen Gänsefüsschen als Link hinter dem Namen des Zitierten.

Dann solltest Du aus dem zitierten Beitrag alles löschen, was Du nicht 
kommentieren möchtest, was dann etwa zu obigem Beispiel führt.

Willst Du ein weiteres Zitat einfügen, klicke in der zweiten Zeile der Tools auf
die Sprechblase ganz rechts, und es erscheint [QUOTĖ]|[/QUOTĖ] samt dem Cursor 
zwischen den Klammern. Da kannst Du den zu zitierenden Text per copy&paste einfügen,
aber bitte stets mit Hinweis oder Link, woher der Text stamme.

Also etwa so:
_

Patients must have castrate levels of testosterone (<50 ng/dl [1.74 nmol/l]).

_

https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02012920


Viel Freude beim übersichtlichen Gestalten von Forenbeiträgen wünscht dir
Konrad

----------


## Dieterkarl

Zitieren mittels Sprechblase




> Das ist sehr einfach:
> Statt [Anworten] klickst Du [Zitieren], und schon erscheint der zitierte Beitrag
> mit den erforderlichen Klammern UND einem Link zu dem zitierten Beitrag.
> Das geht auch über viele Beiträge und Seiten zurück. Es steht dann eben nicht
> das bei einigen Autoren übliche -hier-, sondern das kleine blaue Quadrat mit
> den weissen Gänsefüsschen als Link hinter dem Namen des Zitierten.
> 
> Dann solltest Du aus dem zitierten Beitrag alles löschen, was Du nicht 
> kommentieren möchtest, was dann etwa zu obigem Beispiel führt.
> ...

----------

